# New Wyndham Resort in the Dells



## Pietin (Sep 11, 2012)

I was looking to book some time at GC and came across this resort. Wyndham Sundara Cottages at Wisconsin Dells, it show it is a Club Wyndham Plus resort.  Shows 2, 3, and 5 bedroom presidential units.  Point costs are very high compared to GC or Tamarack. A 2 bedroom is 400K prime while at GC a 2 bedroom standard is 224K and a presidential is 308K and at Tamarack 154K.  That is some points inflation.   I guess I won't be staying there anytime soon.  It does look like a nice room at the resort form the picture but it is still in the Wisconsin Dells.  

Has anyone seen or stayed here yet?


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 11, 2012)

I've never stayed there. It looks like Wyndham is banking on people going for the high-class experience. Notice it says NO cell phone use, no one under 18 allowed in the spa area, etc. So, it would be geared to older families who don't want to be over-run with kids.

TS


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 11, 2012)

I noticed the new Wyndham sign when driving by Sundara while we were there over Labor Day weekend. They are definitely catering to a different crowd than the regular GC bunch, but I think they will have a hard time filling the rooms at those points costs. Perhaps when the couple of people that are big GC renters stat getting bookings and renting with their discount, but there's no way I'd pay upwards of $2000 to stay a week.....


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 11, 2012)

Just for clarity, these are 2 BR Presidentials and 3 BR Presidentials, that are basicially lockout units that can be combined into a single 5 BR Presidential Unit. 

Prime week designation in a 5 BR Presidentials is 1,050,000 points.  Yes Over 1 Million points for a unit for a week.  Even with the 50% off that a VIP could get this is expensive.


----------



## ajdye93 (Sep 26, 2012)

*Upcoming Trip to Sundara Cottages*

My wife and I were planning to go to Vegas for a November getaway to burn up cancelled reservations points.  When we got the email about Sundara Cottages, we booked 4 nights right away.  No airfare, no rental car, just pick up groceries and relax for 4 days.  Waterpark admission is included, which is a plus.  Probably won't use the spa amenities, just getting away from the kids and "life" should be enough of a spa treatment.  As for comments about the number of points required, unless you are CWA members and can book 13 months in advance, good luck finding a room on the weekends, holidays or in the summer over at Glacier Canyon.  GC is the only Wyndham property within 3 hours of Chicago that familes are interested in visiting and that is proven by the lack of available rooms during these periods.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Sep 27, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> I noticed the new Wyndham sign when driving by Sundara while we were there over Labor Day weekend. They are definitely catering to a different crowd than the regular GC bunch, but I think they will have a hard time filling the rooms at those points costs. Perhaps when the couple of people that are big GC renters stat getting bookings and renting with their discount, but there's no way I'd pay upwards of $2000 to stay a week.....



I don't think you will see the renters at this one much just because of the cost (and only 7 units). Even if you got a 3 bed Presidential for an upgrade and 50% off in the summer your cost would still be $500+ for a weekend. SO you would need to try and be renting these out in the 1000-1200 range which would start out pricing what most people are willing to pay especially when they can do 1 bed upgrades at GC now. It just doesn't seem like a good rental strategy when you have to spend almost 3 times as many points as GC and GC guests can still go use Sundara. 

Jason


----------



## alexadeparis (Sep 27, 2012)

ajdye93 said:


> My wife and I were planning to go to Vegas for a November getaway to burn up cancelled reservations points.  When we got the email about Sundara Cottages, we booked 4 nights right away.  No airfare, no rental car, just pick up groceries and relax for 4 days.  Waterpark admission is included, which is a plus.  Probably won't use the spa amenities, just getting away from the kids and "life" should be enough of a spa treatment.  As for comments about the number of points required, unless you are CWA members and can book 13 months in advance, good luck finding a room on the weekends, holidays or in the summer over at Glacier Canyon.  GC is the only Wyndham property within 3 hours of Chicago that familes are interested in visiting and that is proven by the lack of available rooms during these periods.



Did they say which waterpark you get admission to? Is there one on site? Can you do a trip report when you get back, with pictures please?


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 27, 2012)

alexadeparis said:


> Did they say which waterpark you get admission to? Is there one on site? Can you do a trip report when you get back, with pictures please?



You get access to all of the Wilderness Resort waterparks, just as if you were staying at Glacier Canyon.


----------



## Pietin (Sep 28, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> almost 3 times as many points as GC and GC guests can still go use Sundara.
> 
> Jason



Jason, I was unaware that you can use the amenities at Sundara.  Are there any that you would recommend?  We will be visiting GC in October.  Will have to check out Sundara.


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 28, 2012)

Pietin said:


> Jason, I was unaware that you can use the amenities at Sundara.  Are there any that you would recommend?  We will be visiting GC in October.  Will have to check out Sundara.



I don't want to put words in his mouth, but you can go over to Sundara and have any of the "treatments" at the regular rate (though they do offer discounts for same day services based on available openings). AFAIK you can not use the pool or anything there (at least I have never seen it listed).


----------

